
The AntiPad - bradleyjoyce
http://www.uncrate.com/men/gear/netbooks/asus-eeekeyboard/
======
pan69
I really appreciate the innovation in this product. It might need a number of
iterations though before they get a really good product out of it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Presumably there will be a wireless HDMI dongle so you can pop down by any
screen, plug in the wireless dongle and use that screen with your keyboard
computer ("keyPad"? "netboard"?).

As for iterations, when I can fold it and put it in my pocket ...

I don't really see how this is better than having a netbook or in a static
setup having a wireless keyboard with a touchpad
([http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GU1028?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003GU1028?ie=UTF8&tag=flapjacktasti-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003GU1028)
, aff).

------
teve_torbes
It's a little nostalgic coming from C64/Apple II days having a
keyboard+computer in one, but this doesn't make sense anymore. Once you
consider the cost of a display, why not just get a netbook or a nettop with
display? Even in a developing market, this is pointless.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Funny you mention C64, there's a commodore branded thing that's similar coming
out soon:

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/25/commodore_64_redux/>

~~~
metachor
Just to be clear, that's not really a Commodore-branded machine. Some hoaxer
took pictures of another company's product (an all-in-one keyboard-computer
meant to be used for Point-of-Sales systems) and threw up a poorly designed
website claiming it was made by Commodore.

------
aaronbrethorst
No wireless. Less space than a nomad. Lame.

In all seriousness, this is awesome, but...at a price $100 higher than the
entry-level iPad, it's hard to justify. I was super-excited for that Optimus
keyboard, too, but at the end of the day, they're both keyboards, even if they
do crazy stuff on top of it.

~~~
bobzimuta
"Ultra Wide Band transmitter and external receiver for sending audio and video
to a TV wirelessly, b/g/n Wi-Fi, ..., Bluetooth"

~~~
marknutter
I don't think you're getting the reference..

<http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257>

------
buster
Windows XP? I'd like to see android running on there! :)

~~~
cturner
Right. Would be good to be able to mount a phone in a keyboard, and to hook up
an external monitor.

------
Tycho
I like this. I'm thinking: what if the iMacs shipped with a keyboard like
that, basically one with an integrated iPod Touch style device where the
numeric keypad usually goes?

I suppose the most obvious use would be for programs to delegate some controls
onto that touchpad. For instance, sliders for an audio mixing program. The
rest of the time it could just be a keypad or collection of shortcuts. Or
maybe a good place for notifications/readouts like newsfeeds, tweets, system
monitoring, etc.

Can anyone think of more innovative uses?

------
emehrkay
Was sad to see it run Windows

------
TomasSedovic
Give me this combined with glasses that project the screen image and I won't
touch a laptop ever again.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Me neither. Add 3-D to the glasses and hand gesture recognition. To me, much
more powerful than a jumbo-sized iPod

~~~
binarymax
[http://hollywoodhatesme.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/johnny_m...](http://hollywoodhatesme.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/johnny_mnemonic_3.jpg)

:)

------
marknutter
I have for years contemplated buying a mac mini to hook up to my plasma TV,
but I just haven't been able to justify the cost when I can just hook my
laptop up to it. When I heard about this Asus keyboard/computer a couple years
back I got pretty excited, especially about the wireless transmitting to a
display.

Now I own an iPad and the appeal of surfing the web on my plasma greatly
diminished for me. As for watching internet video like Hulu, I think I'm just
gonna get myself one of these Henge (<http://www.hengedocks.com/>) docks and
save myself the $600.

------
mhb
It looks awkward with the screen on the right. I'd like to see one with a
split ergonomic keyboard with the screen in the middle.

~~~
eru
That's not the screen on the right. That's a touch pad.

------
DrSprout
$600?

I wish someone would just make an electronic wifi typewriter. Full-size laptop
chassis, 7" screen, space for spare batteries if you want. The bare-bones
model with 4 hours battery life and a 400mhz processor could easily clock in
at $100. For $200 on top of that in batteries and solar, 20 hours would
certainly be in reach.

------
mikecane
This has been in development for well over a year. Very disappointed it's
going to hit at a whopping $600. That's way overpriced for an Atom CPU. This
was supposed to be $400 originally, I think.

------
_debug_
Is there an extremely lightweight screen to go with this? I'd love to have a
very lightweight computer that I can carry around. I would then Remote Desktop
onto the beast running at home.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Microprojectors are pretty light weight and luggable, YMMV (a lot).

------
eru
I seldom downvote, but here I could not resist to take a point from everyone
who did not read the article and mistook the touch pad for the screen.

------
fizx
I think i want a 1200x300 display above the keys. Split into three tabs, and i
could almost edit code and open a terminal to fix a server or two.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I remember electronic typewriters like this.

------
kprobst
Put the screen on the _other_ side of the keyboard and I might go for it. I
cram my neck the other way. That's where my 2nd monitor is.

~~~
eru
That's not the screen on the right.

------
confuzatron
I got a sore neck just looking at the picture of that thing. I'm surprised
that anyone thought such a device would sell.

~~~
eru
Why? Having a touchpad to the right doesn't seem like something that's bad for
your neck. You are supposed to hook it up with a monitor.

Go, read the text in the article.

~~~
confuzatron
OK, I'm gonna change the subject and complain that this thing is not suitable
for left handers. Yep, that'll do it.

------
akirk
By mistake I first read ant-iPad and was confused :)

